

4 Warning Signs that Agile Is Declining  - asfafaf
http://www.gilzilberfeld.com/2011/12/4-warning-signs-that-agile-is-declining.html?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=post

======
gilz
This is where I would say in that "done right" agile works. The problem is
"done right" is very subjective to the team in question.

If you have the right team, discipline for practices, and the right leadership
it works wonders. I've seen it.

The problem it that it's misused like I said in my post. It's not understood.
And therefore will lead to the conclusion, that not only it doesn't work, we
were conned to believe it did.

------
Craiggybear
Agile _is_ snake oil. And I've never seen it done well in either the public or
private sector.

All starts with good intentions -- but the road to hell is paved with good
intentions. Then you discover someone doesn't actually know what they're
_really_ meant to be doing.

Agile sucks. I saw a huge team over two years produce absolutely _nothing_
despite the cash being spent on the project.

I did a spot of cowboy coding over a week on this, just for fun (I was working
on a different project but understood what their team was supposed to be doing
because it had overlap with our work), and had a fully working model up and
running with full database and business logic in place ... demoed it and it
was extremely well received. Then it was immediately buried to save the dev
team managements' face.

I left shortly after that. This is the kind of shit nobody needs.

